# How fat is too fat?



## HG 400 (Aug 9, 2015)

How fat would you consider to be too fat to consider a relationship with? I think for myself personally the cutoff where I'd no longer be interested is probably around 50kg, maybe 55 at most if she's unusually tall.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Aug 9, 2015)

When they can't see their own feet.


----------



## cumrobbery (Aug 9, 2015)

When they don't look good


----------



## RP 520 (Aug 9, 2015)

When they have more than one chin.


----------



## Null (Aug 9, 2015)

any

0%bf or gtfo


----------



## Save Goober (Aug 9, 2015)

You're all fatties. 0/10


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 9, 2015)

Null said:


> any
> 
> 0%bf or gtfo



I agree in theory but I'm pretty sure women need some body fat to stay healthy but ideally it should stay under 2 or 3 percent.


----------



## Arkangel (Aug 9, 2015)

Null said:


> any
> 
> 0%bf or gtfo


Null wants a sweetheart he can make fat from the ground up. One box of mac and cheese at a time.


----------



## Watcher (Aug 9, 2015)

Null said:


> any
> 
> 0%bf or gtfo


What about tits?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Aug 9, 2015)

Watcher said:


> What about tits?


Who said anything about women?


----------



## Save Goober (Aug 9, 2015)

Really I think all women are beautiful. If you can't see that it's your problem and society.


----------



## Jomadre (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm not going to lie, I like big girls.  I'd rather have someone that can walk under their own power and can hold down a job though.  If those two requirement have been fulfilled?  Man the harpoons!


----------



## SpessCaptain (Aug 9, 2015)

melty said:


> Really I think all women are beautiful. If you can't see that it's your problem and society.


Except women who are prettier than me.


----------



## Waifu (Aug 9, 2015)

The only fat that bothers me is when it becomes unhygienic or they have to waddle versus walk.


----------



## Null (Aug 9, 2015)

Watcher said:


> What about tits?


I don't mind a flatchest tbh. even small tits are firm and fun to play with.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 9, 2015)

Null said:


> I don't mind a flatchest tbh. even small tits are firm and fun to play with.



Flat chested women are practically no better than trannies when you think about it.


----------



## Null (Aug 9, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Flat chested women are practically no better than trannies when you think about it.


i thought about it and now i think you're full of shit tbh


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 9, 2015)

Null said:


> i thought about it and now i think you're full of shit tbh



You didn't already think I was full of shit?


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 9, 2015)

Any girl chunky enough that they make a proud point of only drinking diet soda.


----------



## AP 297 (Aug 9, 2015)

So this is at 0% body fat and likely 45 kg looks like - aka @Dynastia 's ideal woman



Spoiler: Dyna's ideal woman


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Aug 9, 2015)

When you have diabeetus.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Aug 9, 2015)

We got any fashion designers in the house tonight?

(claps, cheers)

Good! Do us all a favor: kill yourselves.

(nervous laughter)

No. I'm serious. Kill yourselves. You goddamn people are the scum of the fucking earth. You make a living on glorifying the skeletal. Telling perfectly happy people they aren't thin enough to wear your garbage. You wade hip deep through a river of women's tears, blood and vomit each week to drop off your paycheque. And I bet you sleep like fucking babies. "Oh honey, what did you do at work today?", "We premiered our new fall Auschwitz line! It starts at size -3. It'll have ladies sticking their fingers down their throats & sobbing into their ice cream by January! night-night ZzzzzZZzzzz.....

Seriously. Kill. Yourselves.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Aug 9, 2015)

Spoiler: horrifying











My brain, the goggles they do nothing!


----------



## Handsome Pete (Aug 9, 2015)

You're too fat when you look like Winnie the Pooh.

He couldn't resist honeypots either.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Aug 9, 2015)

Imma do a goddamn list:
You're too fat when...

They have to weigh you at a truck stop weigh station.
They have to cut a wall out of your house to get you out of said house.
Anything you eat qualifies as single serving.
You haven't seen your genitals in so long you forget what sex you are.
Mold is growing in places you can't reach anymore.
Someone asked if you wanted to play catch; they still haven't found the ball in your folds.
All you can eat buffets blacklist you.
You were pregnant and you didn't even know it until you went into labor.


----------



## Holdek (Aug 9, 2015)

MasterDisaster said:


> Imma do a goddamn list:
> You're too fat when...
> 
> They have to weigh you at a truck stop weigh station.
> ...


Did you just edit yo mamma jokes?


----------



## MasterDisaster (Aug 9, 2015)

Actually some of those are based on real life instances and some I took straight from documentaries about chub monsters.  Not to sound all holier than thou but I can do way better than 'yo mamma' jokes.


----------



## Night Terror (Aug 9, 2015)

How fat do you have to be until you're (relatively speaking) bulletproof?


----------



## ZehnBoat (Aug 9, 2015)

melty said:


> Really I think all women are beautiful. If you can't see that it's your problem and society.










Darky said:


> How fat do you have to be until you're (relatively speaking) bulletproof?


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 9, 2015)

When you're a straight guy and you can be titty fucked.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Aug 9, 2015)

Too fat is medically obese. When you're so heavy, you're at greater risk for multiple obesity-related health problems.

I don't fault people for being fat. I fault people for being _proud_ of being fat.


----------



## Bogs (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## littlebiscuits (Aug 9, 2015)

I like the fats.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 9, 2015)

SunLightStreak said:


> So this is at 0% body fat and likely 45 kg looks like - aka @Dynastia 's ideal woman
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dyna's ideal woman



Needs bigger tits though.


----------



## Sanic (Aug 9, 2015)

SunLightStreak said:


> So this is at 0% body fat and likely 45 kg looks like - aka @Dynastia 's ideal woman
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dyna's ideal woman



Skeletons are hot


----------



## Jomadre (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 9, 2015)

When they go to the doctor and the doctor tells them that they have to loose some weight


----------



## HeirenPlaya (Aug 9, 2015)

cumrobbery said:


> When they don't look good



Yup, this just about sums it up. Of course, what looks good will vary from person to person.


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 9, 2015)

When they're fat enough to have ever shared this stupid fucking thing on Facebook:


----------



## Pikonic (Aug 9, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> When they're fat enough to have ever shared this stupid fucking thing on Facebook:
> 
> View attachment 41371


Or when they're like "Marilyn Monroe was actually a size 9001."


----------



## nad7155 (Aug 9, 2015)

A women with real curves is fine. 

Having curves in your arms, face, legs, and neck like the Michelin Man ala the Slaton sisters is foul.


----------



## Pikonic (Aug 9, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> We got any fashion designers in the house tonight?
> 
> (claps, cheers)
> 
> ...


I think there's a difference between the "media's fat" and "if you don't lose weight you'll lose your feet" fat.


----------



## Zvantastika (Aug 9, 2015)

You're too fat when:

Your chin is growing a chin of its own.
Your feet hurt even if you're sitting down rather than standing up.
You run out of air after using the stairs... the electric stairs.
The folds under your arm are big enough to use as a glider.
You ask your drink to be deep fried.
You use your wrist watch on your big fat finger as a ring.
Several kids use you as a hiding place or to get lots of shadow from the sun.
You buy your clothes at Ringling Brothers.
It's hard to distinguish between your chin and your boobs.

Or you could simply go to your doctor: Make a full body check up, know how you're doing in the glucose, cholesterol and all those thingies department, if you're doing fine but you still think you're a bit fatty, make some exercise, eat less fat and that's it. Some people have big bodies naturally but are perfectly healthy, some are obesse and have problems, so it's an actual health problem rather than just "looking fat".


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Aug 9, 2015)

When you're as fat as me.


----------



## ASoulMan (Aug 9, 2015)

When it begins to take your health and beat it with a barb-wired baseball bat.

AKA when you look like the fucking Slaton sisters.


----------



## Sable (Aug 9, 2015)

Looks are looks, if you want to have a go on the bouncy castle it's not my business, but when it starts becoming a medical risk you gotta start managing your calorie/TDE ratio.

I don't care how proud of being fat you are, you're messing yourself up. 

p.s The weight of the average model compared to the average human being is lower than it was in Marilyn's day, but most of that's down to people becoming fatties rather that models becoming 2spooky, though they _are _thinner- it's not just thinness.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 10, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> When they're fat enough to have ever shared this stupid fucking thing on Facebook:
> 
> View attachment 41371


Marilyn Monroe will always be more beautiful than any future celebrity, period.


----------



## JU 199 (Aug 10, 2015)

When you cant see your dick anymore.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Aug 10, 2015)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> When you cant see your dick anymore.


no wonder all women think they're too fat


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Aug 10, 2015)

When your entire body weight combines Biggie Smalls' girth and Andre the Giant's muscle mass.


----------



## Watcher (Aug 10, 2015)

Roger Rabbit said:


> When your entire body weight combines Biggie Smalls' girth and Andre the Giant's muscle mass.


https://static.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/s/1/1304.jpg?1438623420 1 minute ago Roger Rabbit:
@Jackie Chin, Fatty Fatty 2x4 can't fit through the kitchen door


----------



## Axiom (Aug 13, 2015)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> When you cant see your dick anymore.



True story:

An ex-friend of mine had such a tiny little schlong and was so overweight that he literally couldn't see his own dick without pulling his gut out of the way first.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 14, 2015)

When they're Pixyteri


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 16, 2015)

That depends. All I can say is... I need to drop a couple dozen pounds.


----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 16, 2015)

Just as long as you don't delude yourself into thinking that you yourself could try out to be a TiTP mod or some such, a little extra padding here and there is fine.

I don't care if you want to stay that way or drop a few lbs (unless they're for health reasons or if you feel better that way, which I'll support nonetheless), all I want is for you to stay *you! *


----------



## tomgirl4life (Aug 20, 2015)

When your stomach is bigger than your boobs.


----------



## Handsome Pete (Aug 20, 2015)

The definitive answer to this question.


----------



## Conrix (Aug 20, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> When they're fat enough to have ever shared this stupid fucking thing on Facebook:
> 
> View attachment 41371


Stop glorifying landwhales because I totally hate myself for being fat and want to change it but you're not helping by posting pics of fat people and saying it's a good thing FUDK YOU PIG!


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Aug 21, 2015)

Null said:


> any
> 
> 0%bf or gtfo


Is that why you're quite active in the Spooky Scary Skeleton girl thread?


----------



## Gayligula (Aug 21, 2015)

You are to fat if you make a tumblr account to brag about it


----------



## Cuddlefish (Aug 21, 2015)

When you start listening to Meghan Trainor unironically


----------



## shecameforcwc (Apr 15, 2018)

When you start being shaped like a refrigerator and stop being shaped like a human.


----------

